
Best Way to Learn Coding: CS Degree, Bootcamp, or Self Teach? - algodaily
https://algodaily.com/lessons/best-way-to-learn-coding-cs-degree-bootcamp-or-self-teach
======
mikece
What one learns in a CS degree is (ought to be?) considerably more and
different from just "learning to code" so it's somewhat of a false comparison
to put a CS degree alongside bootcamp and self-teaching.

~~~
onion2k
The title is asking what is the "Best Way to Learn Coding" out of those
options. You may learn other things _as well_ but that's not the question the
article asked. On that basis it isn't a false comparison - it's a limited
comparison.

~~~
mikece
I think that asking someone with a proper CS degree if they "know how to code"
is like asking a master carpenter if they know how to cut and sand wood. Yes,
of course, but if all you wanted to learn was cutting and sanding then
becoming a master carpenter was a waste of time and effort.

